# MKV GTI w/REVO STAGE II - Fuel Rail/System Pressure Issue



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

1 Fault Found:
000135 - Fuel Rail/System Pressure: Too Low 
P0087 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 15326 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:02:19
This code appears when VAG-COM Auto Scan is performed *BUT*_ I do not have a CEL_.








_Fault Priority is _*#2*, should I be concerned???


----------



## Zer0infrn015 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: MKV GTI w/REVO STAGE II - Fuel Rail/System Pressure Issue (rippie74)*

I have APR stage II with that code. No check engine light becuase only certain faults throw the check engine light. If you haven't had the low pressure sensor on the hpfp replaced you might want to look into that. I did have it replaced and then threw the code again. One dealership looked at it and messed around to long without answers so I will eventually take it to another dealer just to check it out. It may be that we are suffering from fuel cuts and just need an aftermarket hpfp.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: MKV GTI w/REVO STAGE II - Fuel Rail/System Pressure Issue (Zer0infrn015)*

Number Meaning
1 The fault has a strong influence on drivability, immediate stop is required.
2 The fault requires an immediate service appointment.
3 The fault doesn't require an immediate service appointment, but it should be corrected with the next service appointment.
4 The fault recommends an action to be taken, otherwise drivability might be affected.
5 The fault has no influence on drivability.
6 The fault has a long term influence on drivability.
7 The fault has an influence on the comfort functions, but doesn't influence the cars drivability.
8 General Note 

But, since you have changed your software, things are pushed much further than stock so the 'immediate' warning may not actually really be so immediate. Regardless, you should figure out why you are getting a cut.


----------



## Zer0infrn015 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: MKV GTI w/REVO STAGE II - Fuel Rail/System Pressure Issue ([email protected])*

Arin - is it true that the ecu resets the codes after a set number of miles (i heard 60)?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Resets and removes history of soft codes? I'm not sure about that. However there are some situations where you could have a CEL and have it go away after 3 successful trips or so. The code should still be in history though as far as I know.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: MKV GTI w/REVO STAGE II - Fuel Rail/System Pressure Issue (Zer0infrn015)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zer0infrn015* »_I have APR stage II with that code. No check engine light becuase only certain faults throw the check engine light. If you haven't had the low pressure sensor on the hpfp replaced you might want to look into that. I did have it replaced and then threw the code again. One dealership looked at it and messed around to long without answers so I will eventually take it to another dealer just to check it out. It may be that we are suffering from fuel cuts and just need an aftermarket hpfp. 

_Is/was there a TSB on the fuel rail low pressure sensor?_ 
Should I replace it even if mines a 2008 GTI? 
Will this sensor be covered under warranty? 
I thought all the "bugs" (i.e. a better PCV, a stronger DV etc.. etc..) were sorted out by now. (@ the factory)
My tuner told me that my settings are - Boost 8 / Timing 4 / Fuel 9 -



_Modified by rippie74 at 5:04 PM 8-18-2008_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Resets and removes history of soft codes? I'm not sure about that. However there are some situations where you could have a CEL and have it go away after 3 successful trips or so. The code should still be in history though as far as I know.

Codes like the flapper motor deviation go away after 3 succesful restarts (and a bit of run time, etc.). The code is still stored as a fault but the CEL is no longer illuminated.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: MKV GTI w/REVO STAGE II - Fuel Rail/System Pressure Issue (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
_Is/was there a TSB on the fuel rail low pressure sensor?_ 
Should I replace it even if mines a 2008 GTI? 
Will this sensor be covered under warranty? 
I thought all the "bugs" (i.e. a better PCV, a stronger DV etc.. etc..) were sorted out by now. (@ the factory)

There is a TSB floating around that describes an issue with the low pressure system's pressure sensor and that sensor is replaced under the TSB after the tech checks for a few other possibilities, one of which is a bad/clogged fuel filter. The TSB was released for VW's, not sure on the years (or more correctly VIN's affected) but someone must have it floating around. A few A3 owners have succesfully convinced their service dept's that what affects a GTI will affect an A3 and had it taken care of with this TSB.
A different PCV has been put into production but I am not aware of a "better" DV out there.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: MKV GTI w/REVO STAGE II - Fuel Rail/System Pressure Issue (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
There is a TSB floating around that describes an issue with the low pressure system's pressure sensor and that sensor is replaced under the TSB after the tech checks for a few other possibilities, one of which is a bad/clogged fuel filter. The TSB was released for VW's, not sure on the years (or more correctly VIN's affected) but someone must have it floating around. A few A3 owners have succesfully convinced their service dept's that what affects a GTI will affect an A3 and had it taken care of with this TSB.
A different PCV has been put into production but I am not aware of a "better" DV out there.

So what do I do... just show up at the dealer & say: _Hey, how about you guys replace me fuel system/rail pressure sensor?_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: MKV GTI w/REVO STAGE II - Fuel Rail/System Pressure Issue (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
So what do I do... just show up at the dealer & say: _Hey, how about you guys replace me fuel system/rail pressure sensor?_


Given that this doesn't necessarily appear to be a low pressure fuel system problem I wouldn't guess it involves the TSB I was talking about. I assumed that the previous post was in regards to the low pressure fuel system. If you meant to say the high pressure system indicating a low pressure then it could even be a cam/follower issue. P0087 is one of the codes described in the TSB but the way it is written it would seem they require it to be in combination with the main code P2239. At this point it may be in your best interest to present the code to your dealer and ask about TSB 2013147/4.


----------



## Zer0infrn015 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I was wondering about the codes deleting because it is my understanding that the dealership was unable to find anything wrong with my car that would pinpoint the problem. I was thinking that maybe the dealership never reset the ecu and the fault was still in there from the original problem when they actually replaced the sensor.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Zer0infrn015)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zer0infrn015* »_I was wondering about the codes deleting because it is my understanding that the dealership was unable to find anything wrong with my car that would pinpoint the problem. I was thinking that maybe the dealership never reset the ecu and the fault was still in there from the original problem when they actually replaced the sensor.

They are always time-stamped...


----------



## Zer0infrn015 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (magilson)*

Ok, I actually have the print out of the fault code and I didn't see a date or time specific lines


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: MKV GTI w/REVO STAGE II - Fuel Rail/System Pressure Issue (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
Given that this doesn't necessarily appear to be a low pressure fuel system problem I wouldn't guess it involves the TSB I was talking about. I assumed that the previous post was in regards to the low pressure fuel system. If you meant to say the high pressure system indicating a low pressure then it could even be a cam/follower issue. P0087 is one of the codes described in the TSB but the way it is written it would seem they require it to be in combination with the main code P2239. At this point it may be in your best interest to present the code to your dealer and ask about TSB 2013147/4.

After reading you post above... I gather you're saying that "*P0087 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent*" is actually the cam follower that most likely needs to be checked out/replaced? Is that correct?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Zer0infrn015)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zer0infrn015* »_I was wondering about the codes deleting because it is my understanding that the dealership was unable to find anything wrong with my car that would pinpoint the problem. I was thinking that maybe the dealership never reset the ecu and the fault was still in there from the original problem when they actually replaced the sensor.

You say "*reset the ECU*" does this mean "*re-flash the ECU*" (back to factory settings) if so will this _effect/erase my Stage II file_?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Zer0infrn015)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zer0infrn015* »_Ok, I actually have the print out of the fault code and I didn't see a date or time specific lines

Try a local with Vag-Com. It shows a time stamp that the dealer print out may neglect.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: MKV GTI w/REVO STAGE II - Fuel Rail/System Pressure Issue (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
After reading you post above... I gather you're saying that "*P0087 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent*" is actually the cam follower that most likely needs to be checked out/replaced? Is that correct?

That is one of the codes associated with that TSB. That fault code can signify other issues as well. If you feel comfortable checking the cam follower yourself I think it would be worth your time to help clarify this issue.
EDIT: Here is the TSB I am talking about.


_Modified by magilson at 7:36 PM 8-18-2008_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
You say "*reset the ECU*" does this mean "*re-flash the ECU*" (back to factory settings) if so will this _effect/erase my Stage II file_?

The dealer may clear any fault codes found if they do not immediately find an issue. They may also reflash your ECU to try and fix the problem or to update the ECU's "software" to the latest version to see if that fixes it. In the case of your problem I do not think they would reflash the ECU to fix that issue but they might just because it's part of the updates they do to your car when it comes in under warranty. If they clear the faults you will not loose your Revo flash. If they reflash the ECU you will loose your REVO flash.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
The dealer may clear any fault codes found if they do not immediately find an issue. They may also reflash your ECU to try and fix the problem or to update the ECU's "software" to the latest version to see if that fixes it. In the case of your problem I do not think they would reflash the ECU to fix that issue but they might just because it's part of the updates they do to your car when it comes in under warranty. If they clear the faults you will not loose your Revo flash. If they reflash the ECU you will loose your REVO flash.

I have the _REVO SPS Select handheld device_. 
Will this bring back my REVO Program if they flash it to factory settings, or will I have to go to my tuner to get it back?


----------



## Zer0infrn015 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (magilson)*

My dealer checked stuff and couldn't find a problem. They asked if I was chiped and didn't reflash the ecu but I still don't know what is wrong. I meant reset the fault code so there weren't any on the ecu.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Zer0infrn015)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zer0infrn015* »_My dealer checked stuff and couldn't find a problem. They asked if I was chiped and didn't reflash the ecu but I still don't know what is wrong. I meant reset the fault code so there weren't any on the ecu.

Your dealer scanned your car & couldn't find any problem with it????


----------



## Zer0infrn015 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rippie74)*

No, my car is throwing the same fault code that you are. They replaced the low pressure sensor on the hpfp in June. I took it back in when it threw the code again and the dealer says they checked everything and couldn't find the issue. They wanted to bring in a vw engineer to look at it but wouldn't becuase it is not stock. So i plan to take it to a different dealer to have them look it over to make sure the dealer wasn't f***ing me over since I have mods.


_Modified by Zer0infrn015 at 2:06 AM 8-19-2008_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Zer0infrn015)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zer0infrn015* »_No, my car is throwing the same fault code that you are. They replaced the low pressure sensor on the hpfp in June. I took it back in when it threw the code again and the dealer says they checked everything and couldn't find the issue. They wanted to bring in a vw engineer to look at it but wouldn't becuase it is not stock. So i plan to take it to a different dealer to have them look it over to make sure the dealer wasn't ******* me over since I have mods.

Oh, my car threw this as a CEL a day after I went Stage II, but on my way to my tuner (to have them check it out) it (CEL) went away on its own. I haven't thrown a CEL since & that was 6 months ago. Now that I have VAG-COM I ran an Auto-Scan just to see if anything showed up & this fuel rail/system pressure code came up. I was like wtf?


----------



## Zer0infrn015 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rippie74)*

My check engine light never came on even though I have thrown this twice. I don't really know how worried I should be about it. Let me know if you find anyting else about its cause.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
I have the _REVO SPS Select handheld device_. 
Will this bring back my REVO Program if they flash it to factory settings, or will I have to go to my tuner to get it back?

The SPS unit only allows you to modify the behavior of the Revo flash. It will not restore the flash once the dealer has put the OEM flash back on. It will require a trip to your Revo dealer to restore your Revo flash.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
The SPS unit only allows you to modify the behavior of the Revo flash. It will not restore the flash once the dealer has put the OEM flash back on. It will require a trip to your Revo dealer to restore your Revo flash.

As per Chris' instructions I'll be switching my car back to the "factory settings" with my SPS Select (setting #1) & heading to the dealer. Let's see what happens.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
As per Chris' instructions I'll be switching my car back to the "factory settings" with my SPS Select (setting #1) & heading to the dealer. Let's see what happens.

good luck....


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_
good luck....

So I just got off the phone with the dealer... They said it was "_the fuel rail pressure sensor"._ I said "_yeah I know_", They said "_your cars modified_" I said "_Yea I installed a exhaust system_" Then he says "_We shouldn't even be working on it, but my guy spent some time on it so I'm gonna go ahead & replace the sensor this time, but it's (this code) gonna happen again"_ I said _"isn't this a recall"? He said "its a VIN specific code, & not for my cars year" Then I said "What does an exhaust system have to do with this code"? _He just kept saying that "_I shouldn't even be working on this car, but I'll have my guy replace the sensor this time..._"
All in All they said that it'll be ready by 5pm & he'll call me.
So it's 4:40pm & he just called me to say that "I'm all set"... going to get the car now...



_Modified by rippie74 at 4:38 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## unclespoon (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rippie74)*

I remember seeing the TSB (at the dealer where I work) which pertained to Audi cars, and VW followed shortly thereafter. I'm not 100% sure if there is even a VIN criteria, i think it's just model year... Sounds like they might be fibbing a bit about that...
But anyway your problem sounds familiar to my own. I replaced the low pressure sensor (the new revision is a K) but the problem persisted. You could try changing your software settings but I just jumped over the whole problem by buying the Autotech FSI piston. It rocks, and will eliminate any type of fueling issues you were having. 
The fuel cuts also has a lot to do with your cam follower and cam (there is also a TSB regarding these parts.) You can find out here on the 'tex how to check and see if you have the 1-piece (softer) cam vs. the 2-piece (hardened lobes) cam. You can inspect your follower to see how badly it is worn. 
It sucks that they build these cars with all these inherent problems, but what can you do. Best of luck


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thank them.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thank them.

I did just that... I also performed an Auto-Scan with VAG-COM & everything checked out ok... no fault code found http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rippie74)*

Your running an 8-4-9 with no hpfp upgrades in our region







. theres your problem. Set it to 6-4-9 (our regional standard) and you should get no fuel cuts. Simple as that your requesting more then the OEM components can produce. Maybe you should try running some Fuel rail pressure logs spec vs actual and see how much of a deviation in pressure you get from 3200rpms-4600rpms. I'll bet about 100+ psi drop with an 8 set for boost. Always run logs before you adjust settings outside of the normal specified regional settings for the software. your butt dyno is not an accurate form of measurement.




_Modified by Noside at 6:44 AM 8-21-2008_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_Your running an 8-4-9 with no hpfp upgrades in our region







. theres your problem. Set it to 6-4-9 (our regional standard) and you should get no fuel cuts. Simple as that your requesting more then the OEM components can produce. Maybe you should try running some Fuel rail pressure logs spec vs actual and see how much of a deviation in pressure you get from 3200rpms-4600rpms. I'll bet about 100+ psi drop with an 8 set for boost. Always run logs before you adjust settings outside of the normal specified regional settings for the software. your butt dyno is not an accurate form of measurement.
_Modified by Noside at 6:44 AM 8-21-2008_

Ok how do I go about _adjusting the boost _from _8 to 6_ when all I have is an SPS Select?



_Modified by rippie74 at 10:11 AM 8-21-2008_


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rippie74)*

How did you get an 8 on it in the first place? I thought they come pre loaded with only stock 0-0-1, anti theft, 93oct which is a 6-4-9 and 100 oct which is a 6-5-9 IIRC. I'm not familiar with the settings on the SPS if they are pre loaded by revo or if your technician who flashed you in the first place loads the settings.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_How did you get an 8 on it in the first place? I thought they come pre loaded with only stock 0-0-1, anti theft, 93oct which is a 6-4-9 and 100 oct which is a 6-5-9 IIRC. I'm not familiar with the settings on the SPS if they are pre loaded by revo or if your technician who flashed you in the first place loads the settings.

The tech set it @ *8-4-9.* I watched him do it, & I always leave the SPS Select in the *#3* position (_93 Octane File_)


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_How did you get an 8 on it in the first place? I thought they come pre loaded with only stock 0-0-1, anti theft, 93oct which is a 6-4-9 and 100 oct which is a 6-5-9 IIRC. I'm not familiar with the settings on the SPS if they are pre loaded by revo or if your technician who flashed you in the first place loads the settings.










Stock mode negates any performance setting numbers. When Stock is "ON", it's Stock until you turn it back to performance mode. Then the numbers make a difference.
93 octane default is Boost 6, Timing 4, Fuel 9.
There is no 100 octane position on the Select, but if you have a Select Plus, you can tune for race gas.
I've found w/ a Eurojet FMIC on a stage II car, 100 octane in the tank, 9-9-9 is just about perfect.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rippie74)*

yea, no you should run a 6-4-9 NJ regional settings for revo Stg2. I have the newest edition HPFP on OEM pump internals with updated follower and cam shaft and I get fuel cuts all the time with a 7-5-9. I've had an autotech build in the pump but pulled it out due to it showing a bit of wear. I've been waiting 17 days now for a replacement KMD rebuild due to their crappy design failed and siezed in 10 mins of operation. so I just don't go WOT in low RPM's untill I get the replacement finally. but of course I run logs with every advancement I've made and with the cooling temps after I install the new HPFP rebuild and if I'm satisfied with the deviation in spec vs actual then I'll move another notch in timing if the angle per cylinder is working in my favor.








Robin,
So with 100 oct in the tank 9-9-9 is safe without water methanol injection? of course following all the updated components and upgrades. which I have covered after I get a working hpfp rebuild in the pump. 

_Modified by Noside at 7:30 AM 8-21-2008_


_Modified by Noside at 7:34 AM 8-21-2008_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_









Stock mode negates any performance setting numbers. When Stock is "ON", it's Stock until you turn it back to performance mode. Then the numbers make a difference.
93 octane default is Boost 6, Timing 4, Fuel 9.
There is no 100 octane position on the Select, but if you have a Select Plus, you can tune for race gas.
I've found w/ a Eurojet FMIC on a stage II car, 100 octane in the tank, 9-9-9 is just about perfect.

Hmmmm... Well... I called my tuner & they said _REVO Stage II Settings _are *8-4-9* (_Position #3 = 93 Octane File_). I guess I'm going back to them to see whats up...










_Modified by rippie74 at 10:32 AM 8-21-2008_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_Your running an 8-4-9 with no hpfp upgrades in our region







. theres your problem. Set it to 6-4-9 (our regional standard) and you should get no fuel cuts. Simple as that your requesting more then the OEM components can produce. Maybe you should try running some Fuel rail pressure logs spec vs actual and see how much of a deviation in pressure you get from 3200rpms-4600rpms. I'll bet about 100+ psi drop with an 8 set for boost. Always run logs before you adjust settings outside of the normal specified regional settings for the software. your butt dyno is not an accurate form of measurement.
_Modified by Noside at 6:44 AM 8-21-2008_

I think Revo has stated over and over again that their software does not bypass any OEM safeties. You should be able to crank that SPS unit to the nine's and it won't do anything stupid. I can't see how any SPS actions would damage OEM hardware unless Revo is lying. "Fuel cuts", i.e. the car pulling boost pressure, aren't bad. They are good. It means your car is saving you from yourself.
The other possibility is that the dealer was wrong and the sensor was fine and it really was just fuel cuts. This is a bit more likely.
Without a HPFP I can't see how he could possibly damage the high pressure rail's pressure sender.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (magilson)*

I don't know if I could completely agree with you but some of it I do. As far as cranking up your settings to 9's across the board without an FMIC or meth injection the cylinder timing would probably be horrible and the car would run like **** but the knock sensors would take over and retard everything. this is just like with a fuel cut and a high set number on the SPS. from my research I've never seen any major deviation in pressure with the standard settings put in place. 6-4-9. Once you start requesting more then the OEM components can produce then the safety features in place is going to cut fuel and boost to save yourself from running lean. as far as damagin sensors IDK I'm sure doing this all the time and constantly cutting fuel couldn't be a good thing.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

If the car needs to reduce a parameter to ensure safety, it will. If your cam is worn, and the car isn't making fuel pressure, it will pull boost back.
If the fuel is bad, and the car is knocking heavily, it will reduce timing and boost, enrichen the mixture, and close the throttle if it needs to.
If you're encountering a fuel cut situation and you are 100% sure that your mechanical components are good, then your boost level is probably too high. Drop it a notch or two and see if they go away.
You *COULD* set it at 9-9-9 on pump gas. But why would you do that?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (magilson)*

There is a big difference between not removing safeties and an end user running their car in an unsafe manner.
Just as you should not use a 100 octane file on 93 octane or even a 93 octane file on 87 you should not run our software at 9-9-9 without the proper fuel.
Pushing a car BEYOND what it can control and its proper safety measures has nothing to do with us or any other tuner for that matter. Competitors 100 octane programs would do the same as ours and pull back as much as it can if the car was running 93 octane but it can't stop everything.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re:*

The car will run like crap without question. It will not damage the rail pressure sensor.
Assuming the tech was right, the senor simply went bad. If the user had run those settings for some time with no fuel cut issues then I don't see how you can reach the conclusion that the setting was the problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Pushing a car BEYOND what it can control and its proper safety measures has nothing to do with us or any other tuner for that matter. Competitors 100 octane programs would do the same as ours and pull back as much as it can if the car was running 93 octane but it can't stop everything. 

I'll back that up. The ECU can only pull so much timing. IIRC it's 12 degrees max. So nobody run out and test a 100 octane tune on 87!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_The car will run like crap without question. It will not damage the rail pressure sensor.
Assuming the tech was right, the senor simply went bad. If the user had run those settings for some time with no fuel cut issues then I don't see how you can reach the conclusion that the setting was the problem.

I ran those settings from day 1 (_the 1st day Stage II was installed_) & as a matter of fact this very same code thew a CEL the next day after my Stage II was installed, BUT the CEL went away on its own while I was driving to my tuner to have them check what was going on... I've never experienced "fuel cut" my car PULLS HARD all the way to redline... I ask people what does fuel cut feel like & they say "You'd know it when it happens - it's like the car shuts off for a second". This has never had happen to me... So my guess is that it was a bad sensor. 
_I've been running Stage II for 6 months_


_Modified by rippie74 at 11:16 AM 8-21-2008_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
I ran those settings from day 1 (_the 1st day Stage II was installed_) & as a matter of fact this very same code thew a CEL the next day after my Stage II was installed, BUT the CEL went away on its own while I was driving to my tuner to have them check what was going on... I've never experienced "fuel cut" my car PULLS HARD all the way to redline... I ask people what does fuel cut feel like & they say "You'd know it when it happens - it's like the car shuts off for a second". This has never had happen to me... So my guess is that it was a bad sensor. 
_I've been running Stage II for 6 months_

_Modified by rippie74 at 11:16 AM 8-21-2008_

In addition, it's only your boost that they're worrying about which [email protected] has said doesn't matter over 7 on a stock turbo.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...22736

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Boost 7 on 99.9% of cars will be fine. 8 and 9 usually won't make much more boost if any on a stock turbo because its just maxed out.

Although he did include the usual salesman's wiggle clause.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
In addition, it's only your boost that they're worrying about which [email protected] has said doesn't matter over 7 on a stock turbo.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...22736


Actually we are not really worried about the boost and your quote of me has nothing to do with this topic.
As you can clearly see it says it will not in most cases make more boost. However it will request more boost, requesting more boost changes load requests, fueling, timing a whole bunch of things that you don't necessarily see. If the car is running towards its limits of what it can product for boost, which happens with every tune and why boost tapers down as the car approaches redline, it will with those safety things you have already pointed out we keep try and get more fuel in to run with the expected extra boost. This can cause a drop in fuel pressure if there is not enough flow and can throw a code.
So while in this case it seems to be a sensor that is known to be faulty as pointed out also in this thread. It is possible that requesting too much boost whether it can make it or not could cause the code. 
The statements above by Robin and others were simply to try some other settings and see if that helps. If you make the exact same boost on 7 as you do 8 (from my previous post you quoted) but you do not have issues with a drop in fuel pressure why run it at 8?


_Quote »_
Although he did include the usual salesman's wiggle clause.

Not in sales or a salesmans so that is kind of hard.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Not in sales or a salesmans so that is kind of hard.

Of course not.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (magilson)*

Feel free to call and ask anyone in the office my position, or shot me an email and see what my sig says.


----------

